# Brand New Bike Bug Engines (still in box) for Sale!



## bbergstout (Jun 21, 2015)

These Bike Bug engines are brand new, never used, in the box, with the paperwork.  I would like to sell them for $350 each but I am willing to negotiate a bit.  Please *CALL* Bob, anytime if interested.  NO TEXTS 910-512-5092.


----------



## bbergstout (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## squeedals (Jun 23, 2015)

Try posting this on the FOR SALE thread here. 


Don


----------



## bikebug (Jun 24, 2015)

Bob:

Please let the folks know if they parts - they are available at www.bikebug.net

Mike


----------

